
Chronicles of Charnia - ca98am79
https://www.damninteresting.com/chronicles-of-charnia/
======
1123581321
Excellent article; thank you. Tina’s moment of validation in college must have
been absolutely jolting.

Regarding the title’s play on words: Charn is a ruined ancient world in the
Chrinicles of Narnia itself, depicted in The Magician’s Nephew. Lewis likely
descended Charn etymologically from the same origin as carnal, whereas Charn-
in Charnwood references a Scottish cairn, or rock tower.

~~~
AndrewDucker
I assumed "Charnel"

------
082349872349872
IIRC Ediacaran life is flat and frondy because internal transport hadn't been
evolved, so interaction with the environment (food + waste) had to occur by
diffusion.

------
rozab
This was one of the best articles I've read all year. I'll be sure to check
out the author's other work.

------
Jerry2
Is this a summary of this lecture?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1eyftRK2A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1eyftRK2A)

